
Ask HN: Growing Pains – I need your advice - byefelicia
Hello friends,<p>We are a b2b SaaS bootstrapped tech company.<p>The last couple of weeks we experienced a high demand for our product, we closed a couple of important contracts and even when that sounds great I honestly don&#x27;t know what to do because we are feeling we can&#x27;t grow the company because of lack of resources.<p>We have had revenue for a while, but not enough to be &quot;fundable&quot; according to the 50+ investors who turned us down.<p>A business loan is not an option. Raising from family and friends is not an option either. We are going to get paid once we deliver our product (aprox 45 days) we need to cover the salary of our developers and we don&#x27;t have the money for that.<p>How would you fund your company if you were in the same situation?<p>Sorry for the anon post but I don&#x27;t want to give the idea I want to promote our company.<p>Thank you.
======
mttpgn
Then you may want to revisit one of the choices you determined isn't an
option. Online lenders like OnDeck can supply capital in less than 72 hours
and can take variable revenue cycles into consideration.

~~~
byefelicia
Thank you for your comment. I wasn't aware of that service. I will check them
out.

